# More pic's



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 24, 2007)

This little species of mantis, Is pretty cool. I just had to take some more pic's lol

Edit:

Eating flies


----------



## RodG (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Photos!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

HAHAHHA the fly is on her back :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

> HAHAHHA the fly is on her back :lol:


Yeah. They remind me of orchid mantises mating. The males are so tiny compared to the females!


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

Great photos  Thanks for sharing.


----------

